# Remapping in Cardiff - 27th August



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi All

I've been chatting to Colin at CNL remapping. www.cnlremappingltd.co.uk

He can do us remaps for £200 na or £250 turbo if we book at least 3/4/5 cars. The date would be Saturday 27th August at a venue to be confirmed.

Let me know if interested or post here.

Matt


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv havnt long got my new car and iv been thinking of having it remapped but im not suer if i would gain much. 
the car is a 04 plate corsa 1.8 sri 135bhp

i could be interested if i knew that it would gain a good bit


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

sean, i had a 1.8 sri 04 and sure they are 125bhp std.
Tom


----------

